# is ceramic safe for tank



## danny1978 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all I was hoping for a little help if possible. I have a ceramic pig that I wanted to put in my aquarium but I dont know if it is safe, its an old piggy bank I had when I was a kid. its pink and white any help would be appreciated. 

Here is a link to the pig 

Cheers.

Wade pig image by mypandora2009 on Photobucket


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If it was ceramic used for food it would definately be safe, but a piggy bank does not need to pass food safety regs so I would soak it partially in vinegar water for a couple of weeks and see if there is any color change in the part that has been soaked.


----------



## danny1978 (Oct 16, 2012)

ok will do, thankyou..


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with dalfed, you want to make sure that the paint and coating on the ceramic is resilient. As well, you don't want toxic decorations in your tank.


----------

